# Uncle Jimbo 2010 Hammerschmidt einbauen



## Django1985 (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze ein Uncle Jimbo aus dem Jahre 2010 und möchte nachträglich eine Hammerschmidt einbauen. Mein Problem: mein Rahmen besitzt ein Pressfitinnenlager (bb30?). Wie bekomme ich das Hammerschmidt Innenlager verbaut?
Rose hatte mir gesagt, das der 2010er Rahmen kompatibel mit der Hammerschmidt wäre!?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Tips und Anregungen!!!
Danke und Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## tomtom1979 (8. August 2013)

Hey Django,
es gibt Reduzieradapter vonn BB30 auf BSA. Gibt es z.b Truvativ bei BMO, kostst 35 Euro. Der Adapter wird reingepresst und fertig. Fahre ich übrigens am meinem Uncle Jimbo auch nur mit Shimano-Kurbel.

mfg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

